

Is Bicycling Bad for Your Bones? - tokenadult
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/07/01/is-bicycling-bad-for-your-bones/

======
jacquesm
judging by the 70+ year old grannies on their bikes here (nl) and in china I
think that bicycling is great for your bones, if only because it keeps the
rest of your body in good shape as well.

Falling of a bike is bad for your bones, no doubt about that, and so is
running heavy gearing while you are still growing.

The biggest risk to a cyclist is other traffic, falls are rare (unless you are
inexperienced, but if you've learned how to ride as a kid you are not going to
fall by yourself).

Cycling is probably one of the healthiest forms of transportation that we know
of, as well as pretty efficient in terms of energy required to travel a
certain distance.

Oh, and like everything else there is such a thing as 'too much', if you're on
a bike more than several hours every day you are probably going to be wearing
out a few joints, then bicycling is 'bad for your bones', but so is any other
activity that you do altogether too much of.

Disclaimer: avid cyclist here.

------
onreact-com
The headline is actually misleading. It's about the top professional cyclists
not the average guy on a bike. Basically it's exactly the reason why cycling
is better than running and weight lifting: It does not overburden your bones.

~~~
Maciek416
Exactly, the article mentions that it only applies to people who are burning
far, far more calories per day than they are eating and are training pretty
much _all_ the time.

